# Bacon wrapped Turttle burgers



## 2PUPs (Mar 8, 2011)

A friend makes these for his guests , I have yet to make or eat one , guess its a mind thing .


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

LMAO Those are too funny!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2011)

Are thise for real????? Ive heard of turtle soup but have never tried, those look intriguing!!!


----------



## Flem (Mar 8, 2011)

After the initial shock, they actually look pretty tasty.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 8, 2011)

Sooo sad.

Pass!


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 8, 2011)

These turttle burgers are made with hamburg and hotdogs wrapped in bacon , not real turttles.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh man, that is funny because they do look real from my monitor!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I could make out the legs and neck but not the tail


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 8, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Are these for real????? Ive heard of turtle soup but have never tried, those look intriguing!!!




Turtle Soup really good, but the Turtle meat is pretty expensive


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 8, 2011)

Tell him he needs to serve Atomic Buffalo Turds with them!

Jalapenos stuffed with pulled pork & cream cheese. Wrapped in bacon and then smoked. Mmmmmm..... Poppers to the Southern level!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a different version of the turds, I stuff mine with those little coactail weines and cheddar cheese.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll make some for the CT WMT get together. Since none of my wine will be ready, at least I can make some food.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I'll make some for the CT WMT get together. Since none of my wine will be ready, at least I can make some food.



Thats being held in Pgh this Saturday. Please don't be late!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't make it - my PA membership card hasn't arrived yet?! 


But feel free to send some full bottles this way. I'll join remotely


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I can't make it - my PA membership card hasn't arrived yet?!
> 
> 
> But feel free to send some full bottles this way. I'll join remotely



Oh but this is a meet & greet, you don't need a card, we will give you one when you show up.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok you will find out somehow. Wade said if any of us northern people mix with the PA folks we are banned


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Ok you will find out somehow. Wade said if any of us northern people mix with the PA folks we are banned



Rob a lot of folks start rumors about Wade. I have no idea why anyone would pick on such a wonderful guy. A person with such a Strong back and that upholds this forum. I find it easy to pick out whats true and not true about him. What you are saying I believe he absolutely said!


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 9, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Tell him he needs to serve Atomic Buffalo Turds with them!
> 
> Jalapenos stuffed with pulled pork & cream cheese. Wrapped in bacon and then smoked. Mmmmmm..... Poppers to the Southern level!



Nothing beats a good ABT , I love them things


----------



## mxsteve625 (Mar 9, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Rob a lot of folks start rumors about Wade. I have no idea why anyone would pick on such a wonderful guy. A person with such a Strong back and that upholds this forum. I find it easy to pick out whats true and not true about him. What you are saying I believe he absolutely said!



I can relate to this. Wade...maybe we should start a thread about back issues?


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 10, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Tell him he needs to serve Atomic Buffalo Turds with them!
> 
> Jalapenos stuffed with pulled pork & cream cheese. Wrapped in bacon and then smoked. Mmmmmm..... Poppers to the Southern level!



I put jimmy dean sausage in mine , with cream cheese and a lil jack cheese cubes , I also put a lil of my rub mixed in with my cream cheese .


----------



## Mikael (Apr 28, 2011)

those are from a site called 'thisiswhyyourefat.com' sadly, the site is now defunct : ( but those turtle burgers look mighty good! the recipe is very easy too!!!!


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 28, 2011)

Mikael said:


> those are from a site called 'thisiswhyyourefat.com' sadly, the site is now defunct : ( but those turtle burgers look mighty good! the recipe is very easy too!!!!



Thats where I got the idea to pass to him , he makes 1/3 pounder turtle burgers , I,ll get a pic of his next time i,m over and he makes em .


----------



## closetwine (Jun 2, 2011)

A friend made these and there was no way in Hell I was trying it... Mom has been on me for 2 years to make some of these for the church's pot-luck nite...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh but the look so damn good.


----------



## LabelValue (Oct 17, 2011)

Love this idea! How did you season them??


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 19, 2011)

2PUPs said:


> A friend makes these for his guests , I have yet to make or eat one , guess its a mind thing .



That is a really cool idea! They would be perfect for a little boys birthday party! lol


----------



## LabelValue (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm doing this with my turkey this Thanksgiving...an entire turkey wrapped in bacon!


----------



## 2PUPs (Nov 23, 2011)

LabelValue said:


> I'm doing this with my turkey this Thanksgiving...an entire turkey wrapped in bacon!



I use maple smoked bacon on my turkeys , place 3/4 to 1 pound of bacon on turkey , stuff bird , and slow cook for 12 hrs .


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 24, 2011)

LabelValue said:


> I'm doing this with my turkey this Thanksgiving...an entire turkey wrapped in bacon!



That is a beautiful thing 

Wrapping anything in bacon is a perfect compliment.


----------

